# Surgery Scheduled



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just wanted to thank you for your support and helpful information. Thought my surgery was going to be in October but doctor wants it done asap so Monday the 27th it will be. Pretty nervous but happy with my decision. Scared about the weight gain but I am just watching what I eat. This forum is a wealth of information that helped me make the difficult decision between the rai and surgery. I really appreciate everyone's great input!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! It's a big step, and it will be over before you know it!


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you Octavia! Looking forward to it being done!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Donna67 said:


> I just wanted to thank you for your support and helpful information. Thought my surgery was going to be in October but doctor wants it done asap so Monday the 27th it will be. Pretty nervous but happy with my decision. Scared about the weight gain but I am just watching what I eat. This forum is a wealth of information that helped me make the difficult decision between the rai and surgery. I really appreciate everyone's great input!!


That's right; just stay on a good healthy diet and you should be fine. Are you glad it got bumped up? This way you don't have to keep on thinking about it. It will be over soon!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck -- it'll be easier than you realize. As a good friend told me, you check, change into an ugly gown, take a nap, and wake up without a thyroid.


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am glad it got bumped up to get it over with but wasn't expecting it to be in a week and a half considering I just made the decision. But, the quicker it gets done, the better I guess. Just got the jitters now but I guess it beats thinking about it for 2 months.


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds good Joplin...I will keep thinking of that.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Glad you're going to get it over with sooner! Now you only have 11 days to worry instead of two months!

But seriously, I'm sure it will go well and you'll be posting to let us know how you're doing as soon as you can. Good luck!


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you! I will definitely post once it is over..hoping these 11 days go quick!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> As a good friend told me, you check, change into an ugly gown, take a nap, and wake up without a thyroid.


Yep - that's pretty much it!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

So glad to hear yours is only 11 days out! I've got two weeks to go on my 6-week wait for my surgery, and let me tell ya - that's not a fun wait! I'm doing better now that it's only two weeks away (surprisingly). Only 11 days to your freedom!!!!


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

The waiting is the worst part....seems like the last week has dragged....but now that my surgery is next wednesday....I feel like I have sooooo much to do. I opted for a TT...my surgeon didn't try to change my mind. Benign or not, I do not know . I do know this: I would be paranoid for the rest of my life about the other side.


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

Good luck to both of you on your upcoming surgeries. Part of me just wants to have it over, but the other part wouldn't have minded waiting the 2 months. No obvious nodules on my ultrasound, just a very large thyroid. Hopefully the doc "guesses" correct on the meds after surgery.


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

Best of Luck on your upcoming surgery  I had my TT on wednesday and I have to say the recovery is a not as bad as I expected. Today is the first day I haven't needed anything for the pain and I think that is pretty good for only being 4 days out. Big Hugs


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

You guys are truly the best!! It is so nice to get support from those who know exactly what I am going through and who have been there or are going there. The support here is amazing..thank you all!!:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LaHa411 said:


> Best of Luck on your upcoming surgery  I had my TT on wednesday and I have to say the recovery is a not as bad as I expected. Today is the first day I haven't needed anything for the pain and I think that is pretty good for only being 4 days out. Big Hugs


Good for you; I am so happy to hear that you are doing so well. Don't over do it now. You just continue to take it easy and pamper yourself.

Let us know when you get your pathology report!


----------

